# Can't connect mobile phone.



## unique name (Aug 28, 2021)

I want to share file between pc and android but can't seem to do it.
File transfer is on on phone and phone is unlocked. Still can't connect.
Tried using jmtpfs but fuse can't open, tried loading it into kernel.
Nitroshare doesn't open (using dwm).
Which is the best method to transfer file? wired or wireless(same wifi network) anything will do.
Thank you!


----------



## bsduck (Aug 28, 2021)

I use audio/gmtp for that purpose, works fine.


----------



## unique name (Aug 29, 2021)

bsduck said:


> I use audio/gmtp for that purpose, works fine.


No raw devices detected.


----------



## unique name (Aug 29, 2021)

Opened an apache24 server and tried downloading but the transfer speed was too low.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 29, 2021)

There are some sftp apps you can install on Android in the Play Store. I used to run two of them but don't recall the name right now.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 29, 2021)

Try sysutils/fusefs-jmtpfs.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 29, 2021)

I use KDE Connect, deskutils/kdeconnect-kde


----------



## unique name (Aug 29, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> Try sysutils/fusefs-jmtpfs.


I tried that as mentioned in the 1st post


----------



## unique name (Aug 29, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> I use KDE Connect, deskutils/kdeconnect-kde


Too much bloat... I am using a window manager and that much bloat just for mtp doesn't make sense. Thanks for your suggestion though!


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 29, 2021)

automounting of Android devices does not work · Issue #118 · helloSystem/ISO
					

Android Photo Transfer Mode: ugen0.8 gets shown in Filer, but clicking on it does nothing and then times out. dmesg shows nothing special: ugen0.8: <motorola moto ...> at usbus0 /var/log/auto...




					github.com


----------



## unique name (Aug 29, 2021)

Not even detecting microsd card reader...


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 29, 2021)

unique name said:


> I tried that as mentioned in the 1st post


Ah, OK, I didn't recognize jmtpfs as sysutils/fusefs-jmtpfs.

You could use net/syncthing (Android app) over WiFi, I use it for backup. It syncronizes devices but can be used also to transfer files one way, e.g.:

Syncronize directories FreeBSD ../Tmp with Android ../Tmp , copy files for transfer into FreeBSD ../Tmp, Android ../Tmp is synchronized, move transfered files from Android ../Tmp into Android ../<dir>, FreeBSD ../Tmp is synchronized (files are deleted). Or the other way around, Android -> FreeBSD.

Another option is termux and rsync.


----------



## unique name (Aug 30, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> Ah, OK, I didn't recognize jmtpfs as sysutils/fusefs-jmtpfs.
> 
> You could use net/syncthing (Android app) over WiFi, I use it for backup. It syncronizes devices but can be used also to transfer files one way, e.g.:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! I finally did it by starting a local apache server but the speed was not good. Next time I'll try your method.
Thanks a lot again!!
Edit: I recommend anyone reading this thread to download syncthing app on android from f droid for example as it is open source.
Edit2: I'll try and test the speed diff between apache, ssh, syncth and rsync and mention the speed.


----------



## mr8ash (Oct 25, 2021)

you can connect using sysutils/android-file-transfer or sysutils/android-file-transfer-qt5


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 25, 2021)

unique name said:


> Opened an apache24 server and tried downloading but the transfer speed was too low.



I do use the FTP method because im lazy.

Just search for "FTP Server" on the appstore and use Filezilla to connect to it.


----------

